# Dogs from work Hairless, Asain Shepherd dog,Presa



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Peruvian Hairless








Central Asian Shepherd 








Presa


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wow soo cute! The boston terrier/pug? looking one is freakin adorable!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I love the central Asian shepherd!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Unf those Peruvian Inca Orchids! Love love!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, I always thought that hairless dogs were icky, but the faces of those Peruvian Hairless are too precious!


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

Like the sixth dog! That's a great photo! His/her eyes are so liquid. The little white hairs around the eyes look like falling stars in the night. It looks almost photoshopped as a movie special effect.

Sorry, I'm dumb about breeds. Is that a Jack Russel mix?

Do you work at a shelter?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Okay, I always thought that hairless dogs were icky, but the faces of those Peruvian Hairless are too precious!


They are one of the more beautiful hairless breeds... Well to me they ALL are, but I think the larger ones can look quite regal.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Those Peruvian Inca Orchids are gorgeous. I like the standard hairless dogs (i.e Xolos, PIOs).


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just because everyone likes the hairless dogs


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love hairless dogs. Looks, anyway. I haven't the slightest idea about them.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Just because everyone likes the hairless dogs


oh my my my those faces... gosh!

as for hairless dogs, mostly I get the feeling that cresties have a personality similar to Roxie's and they need sunscreen and sweaters lol

edit: googled to make sure i was right about that... well this about dead on is roxie lol

"Dog books often describe the Chinese Crested as highly friendly, but that's actually the exception rather than the rule. Yes, he's highly likely to smile at you when he's been naughty, but that's not quite the same thing. He's likely to be extremely sensitive and reactive, and he has a high social drive, all of which makes him needy. (Expect yours to sleep under the covers with you.) He can be wonderful with familiar people, but he's likely to bite strangers unless he's been well socialized and trained to refrain from this impulse."

I don't know as much about the more exotic hairless breeds unfortunately.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul-stirring images. The last photo just screams "I love life!" to me. They're all so beautiful though. And if I'm not mistaken, hairless dogs need lotion applied to their skin in certain weather conditions. Is this correct?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes that's correct Firestorm. I liked picture number: 2 &3, 5-7.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Okay, I always thought that hairless dogs were icky, but the faces of those Peruvian Hairless are too precious!


Me too! I just took like hairless.... but those are just...gorgeous!

The picture of Central Asian Shepherd is so adorable, Love!

Go to say, I love this Xolo.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Firestorm said:


> Soul-stirring images. The last photo just screams "I love life!" to me. They're all so beautiful though. And if I'm not mistaken, hairless dogs need lotion applied to their skin in certain weather conditions. Is this correct?


The website I got that info from said they don't but this contradicts what I've been reading and hearing from breeders all my life so I would say they do.


----------

